# Runtime error R6025



## GOOF (Feb 4, 2007)

I am receiving the following error:

Runtime Error
Program C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Iexplore.exe

R6025
Pure Virtual Function Call

Mircrosoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

This seems to happen when running a search in explorer-I have version 6.

My operating system is ME.

I have not changed anything on the computer to cause this. It just started happening for no apparent reason. Virus scan, spybot & adaware find nothing.

Can anyone help me correct this?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
Goof


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi first thing to try IE repair.
Start>settings>control panel>add-remove programs.
Find Microsoft Internet Explorer and Internet Tools and Highlight.
Click on the Add-Remove button at the bottom of the screen.
Choose Repair Internet Explorer. 
Click>OK 
You may need to restart your computer.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Are you running Norton software?

If you are see this:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ontact_tscs_solve.html&src=sg&pcode=nsys&svy=

Zee


----------



## GOOF (Feb 4, 2007)

Blues_Harp 28,

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried it, but it did not fix the problem. As far as Blue Zee's question-I am not running norton. I am running AVG.

Goof


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

If the problem is not too old, you may want to try a System Restore to a date when the system was running OK (Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore).

But the troubleshooting steps on Norton's website are worth trying:

*- Configure Windows to show all files*

1. Double-click the My Computer icon. 
2. Click Tools > Folder Options.
3. Click the View tab. 
4. Uncheck Hide file extensions for known file types. 
5. Uncheck Hide protected operating system files and click Show hidden files and folders under the Hidden files folder.
6. Click Yes if you see a warning dialog box. 
7. Click Apply, and then click OK.

_*- Search for and rename the file RpaWinet.dll*_

1. Click Start > Find or Search > Files or Folders. 
2. In the Search Results window, set Look in to (C: ) and check Include subfolders. 
3. In the Named or Search for... box, type--or copy and paste--the following file names:

*RpaWinet.dll*

4. Click Find Now or Search Now. 
5. Right-click the file that is displayed, and then click Rename. 
6. Type RpaWinet.*old* and then press Enter.

*Note*
If you see a message indicating that the file cannot be changed, then computer in Safe mode and then rename the file.

7. Click Yes if you see another prompt. 
8. Close the Find utility and all open programs, and then restart the computer.

Test.

Zee


----------

